# re inserting cam on bianca



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

ok, so after back flushing with puly caf I removed the cam and lubricated it with molycote. now i cannot get it back in .

Do i push one of the valves in with something...or is it just brute force and lots of wiggling.

Any tips gratefully received.

Thanks Tony


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

phew panic over..got it in ok..

There will be coffee tonight!!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Wiggle wiggle.


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

Jony said:


> Wiggle wiggle.


Thanks that is great advice. Next time will be much easier now i have the nack.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Somewhere on here, probably from @DaveC, I found/was given advice to remove the cam from the housing (not sure what the technical term is) when putting it back.

The cam should just pull out of the housing. It's far easier to fit the cam alone first as you can see what's going on. Afterwards you simply push the housing over the spindle.

Also, you can clean and lube the spindle while it's removed.

Hopefully this makes sense.

Doing it the other way is more of a faff.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

TonyCoffeeNewbie said:


> ok, so after back flushing with puly caf I removed the cam and lubricated it with molycote. now i cannot get it back in .
> 
> Do i push one of the valves in with something...or is it just brute force and lots of wiggling.
> 
> ...


Presumably by now you have managed to sort this out?

If not read these three times 

http://coffeetimex.wikidot.com/e61-group-servicing

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication

It should just slog it back in. Because you insert in that position, you may need to slightly push one of the pins down. It feels intimidating the first time, but after a couple of times it becomes second nature.

Good luck and don't over tighten it.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Good advice ^^^^^

This is worth watching if you are a visual person...


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

Great advice..thanks everyone. I agree first time is a bit intimidating.. but next time will be much easier.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Did mine as well a couple of months back, it's a bit of a faff as it doesn't go back in easy, think I was pulling my hair out for an hour or 2!


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

cloughy said:


> Did mine as well a couple of months back, it's a bit of a faff as it doesn't go back in easy, think I was pulling my hair out for an hour or 2!


thanks I feel better now that it isnt just me


----------



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi folks,

could you advice me what lubricant to use for e61 as I am new in it.

Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

alex68 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> could you advice me what lubricant to use for e61 as I am new in it.
> 
> Thanks


Think most people use Molykote 111.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

alex68 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> could you advice me what lubricant to use for e61 as I am new in it.
> 
> Thanks


Have you read the thread? Post 6 tells you how to do it, what to buy and even where to buy it. To save you clicking on a link, it's Molykote 111 or similar food safe high temperature silicone grease, which you can also buy a small pot of from Bella Barista.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you all! I'll order now !


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't overdo the silicone grease, you only need a smear on all relevant surfaces. Make sure everything is dry as the grease won't go on if the metal is wet. Also it's a pain to get off your fingers so use a cotton bud. 

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## alex68 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for advice. it's very helpful for me.


----------

